# Zoya Reverie Collection for Spring 2010



## Bec688 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Zoya Reverie Collection for Spring 2010*







Laney (ZP607) - moonlit silver metallic
Adina (ZP608) - duochrome violet metallic
Reece (ZP609) - gilded rose metallic
Happi (ZP610) - pink blush metallic
Gwin (ZP611) - sunny melon metallic
Lana (ZP612) - rich red metallic





Laney





Adina





Reece





Happi





Gwin





Lana


Available this month on Zoya.com 
$7 each.

source


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 6, 2010)

Ooooh I saw this on Scrangie last night. I like Happi but I'm kinda unsure about the rest.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 6, 2010)

Adina looks really pretty, buttt that's about it. I'm drawn to Reece and Happi, but I own so many like them. I went a little crazy looking for a dupe of OPI Love Me Tender.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 6, 2010)

Like Laney, but the rest..


----------



## gejba (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll pass this collection.


----------



## Primandpolished (Jan 13, 2010)

I love Zoya polishes, but for some strange reason I am just not excited about this collection at all. None of the colors really appeal to me and that's odd.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 13, 2010)

Adina looks ok compared to the others. Not really feeling this collection.


----------

